# ideas to make dog clothing for newbie



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hello me and my boyfriend has been reading up a great deal about making dog clothes for an offside business online. I was wondering if I can get some ideas of some sort of designs would customers would love their dogs to wear, because I know for a fact you people out there when you go into a store or an online place...you're thinking "hey...why can't i ever find something that'll look nice on my dog" . we were thinking of using a sewing machine for this. and of course our model will be Dexter ^_^ what better place to ask then my beloved chi people. i'm on drawer's block (like writers block lol) right now  thanks a bunch! :albino:


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

what about harnesses? the only ones i can find in our shops that are any good are puppia ones, and also people look like they are struggling to find puppy clothes/xxs clothes 

Do we get discount cos we are chi people lol:coolwink:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats. I hope your online business be successful.  

Well for me I notice that there art as many nice boys cloth as there is for girls. 
And also if you can make cloth that fit an 8 week to 10 week old. Like xxs. 

If I think of anything else I will post it here.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't like some clothing or harness because on small dogs they weigh too heavy on them or bulky. People that make these type things need to take comfy into concideration for our small pets.

I like flashy stuff on Sally, like velvet with rhinestones or satin.

There is a website where I bought Sallys collar and leash and I love the material and it is flashy 
Holiday Silver http://www.parkavenuedogs.com/home


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

good luck with your buisness!!!


----------

